# [Boinc - AF>Libristes] Participer pour la science

## elgrande71

Bonjour,

je me permets de vous contacter car je suis membre de la mini team Libristes ([AF>Libristes]) elle même membre de l'Alliance Francophone. Nous cherchons de joyeux Libristes afin de prouver que la communauté du logiciel libre n'est pas marginale. Elle s'affirme et se développe. Je vous invite donc à rejoindre notre mini team dans cette merveilleuse aventure qu'est Boinc (outil open source) et ses projets aussi divers et variés. Il y en aura certainement un ou plusieurs qui vous intéresseront.

Pour ceux qui souhaitent participer à plusieurs projets, un gestionnaire de compte comme BAM boincstats peut en faciliter la gestion. Enfin, les membres de la mini team Libristes se feront un plaisir de vous aider à résoudre tous vos problèmes concernant Boinc et ses projets.   :Very Happy: 

Pour rejoindre notre chaleureuse mini team, pensez à rajouter [AF>Libristes] à votre pseudo boinc habituel.

Pour plus d'informations,

Qu'est ce que Boinc : http://www.techno-science.net/?onglet=articles&article=33 (remerciement à VikingB)

Boinc MT Libristes : http://libristes.boinc-af.net/

La Mini Team Libristes :

Forums - http://libristes-forum.boinc-af.org/ , http://forum.boinc-af.org/index.php/topic,3628.0.html

Web - http://www.boinc-af.org/liste-equipes/af-libristes.html

L'Alliance Francophone : http://www.boinc-af.org/

Projets supportés par OS (par GPU) : http://statsbzh.boinc-af.org/statut_projets.php

Publications : http://www.boinc-af.org/resultats-et-publications.html

Questions réponses : http://www.boinc-af.org/faq-alliance-francophone.html , http://www.boinc-af.org/faq-boinc.html

Longue Vie à Boinc dans Gentoo.

Mon pseudo Boinc [AF>Libristes] Elgrande71

----------

## geekounet

Une question à propos de ce projet : que deviennent ces données calculées pour lesquelles on offre nos processeurs ? Est-ce qu'elles sont ensuite distribuées librement, accessibles à tout le monde ? Ou est-ce que l'organisation les garde pour elle, les brevete et le revend aux plus offrants ? Parce que par exemple dans le domaine de la médecine, ce 2e point ne me plairait pas du tout...

----------

## elgrande71

Il semble que pour le projet Rosetta@Home par exemple, les données résultant du calcul de nos chers ordinateurs soient publiées et utilisées à des fins concrêtes.

Suivre les liens suivants : http://www.boinc-af.org/content/view/842/1/ , http://www.boinc-af.org/content/category/12/116/303/ .

----------

## VikingB

Il existe un autre projet : folding@home (reploiement de protéines / biochimie) décrit ici :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding@Home  et tournant sous linux également (la version pour Gentoo existe aussi).

Je note ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Folding@Home est organisé par une institution à but non-lucratif (le Pande Group de la Stanford University's Chemistry Department), ce qui est une garantie que les résultats des calculs seront accessibles aux chercheurs et autres scientifiques du monde entier.

 

Sur leur site : http://folding.stanford.edu/French/FAQ

La question de geekounet est en effet très pertinente.

----------

## titoucha

Tous les projets que je connais qui sont soutenu par boinc sont libres et tu peux donc avoir accès aux données.

Il faut juste faire attention, car il existe des projets qui ressemblent à boinc mais qui sont privés et dont les résultats ne sont pas publiés.

----------

## CryoGen

Je participe aussi à BOINC sur plusieurs projets  :Smile:  et je suis bien dans l'AF  :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

La plateforme Boinc permet d'accepter toute une variété de projets (biologie, mathématiques, physique, chimie, etc ...).

Là est son principale avantage.

A chacun son type de projets.   :Wink: 

----------

## darkangel92

PErso je participe au projet folding@home qui lui est 100% transparent.. Les données sont libres d'acces....

Quad Core POWWAAAAAA avec client SMP pour Le pliage de proteines.. J'appartien à l'equipe PcInpact de pliage depuis plus de 3 ans....   :Cool: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je suis intéressé mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.

J'ai fait un /etc/init.d/boinc start et je bloque lors d'un /etc/init.d/boinc attach.

Je teste avec le projet ABC mais impossible de savoir quoi rentrer en plus de l'adresse !

J'ai dû raté un truc mais je ne vois pas quoi !

Si vous avez des idées...

Fab.

----------

## CryoGen

Hum j'ai toujours attacher les projets avec la GUI. (qui permet de me connecter aussi au boinc qui tourne sur mon server headless  :Smile:  )

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Hum j'ai toujours attacher les projets avec la GUI. (qui permet de me connecter aussi au boinc qui tourne sur mon server headless  )

 

+1 utilise le gui c'est vraiment plus simple.

----------

## elgrande71

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Je suis intéressé mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.
> 
> J'ai fait un /etc/init.d/boinc start et je bloque lors d'un /etc/init.d/boinc attach.
> 
> Je teste avec le projet ABC mais impossible de savoir quoi rentrer en plus de l'adresse !
> ...

 

Après avoir lancer boinc par la commande /etc/init.d/boinc start, diriges toi dans le répertoire /var/lib/boinc (toujours sous le compte superutilsateur root) et tape : boinc_gui puis appuie sur la touche entrée . Tu seras sous le boinc manager et tu pourras rejoindre un projet via le menu add projet ou un truc comme ça.

Si tu as d'autres problèmes et que des messages d'erreurs s'affichent, essaie de nous les fournir pour que nous puissions t'aider au mieux.

Bon courage.   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Je vous conseille aussi de vous inscrire sur http://fr.boincstats.com/ et de le synchroniser avec votre (vos) boinc  :Smile:  C'est assez sympa pour les stats détaillés et pour gérer les projets

----------

## DidgeriDude

@elgrande71 : Merci beaucoup, ça marche !

Sinon, est-il possible que ce soit un autre utilisateur que root qui lance la console pour suspendre ou non le travail ?

Faut-il d'ailleurs obligatoirement lancer le gui pour cela ?

EDIT [je me réponds] :  je pense que non : la commande boinc_cmd doit surement servir à cela (entre autres choses). Mais qui peut donc l'utiliser à part root ?

Je pense à sudo, qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci encore, et d'avance

Fab.

----------

## elgrande71

Pense à rajouter [AF>Linux>Gentoo] à ton pseudo si tu souhaites rejoindre la mini team Linux.

Sinon pour ce qui est du problème que tu évoques, il est, je pense tout à fait possible mais je n'ai pas testé, de passer par sudo pour ce genre d'opérations. Je pense aussi que l'on peut s'arranger pour mettre notre compte utilisateur normal en tant que membre du groupe boinc. Cela en principe devrait marcher.

@ tester.   :Wink: 

Je vais aussi essayer de mon côté.

Par contre, moi, boinc est lancé au démarrage car je l'ai rajouté au runlevel default par la commande suivante : rc-update add boinc default .

@ voir.   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je ne me suis pas poser la question car comme @elgrande71 je lance boinc au démarrage et donc il tourne en permanence.

----------

## elgrande71

Je crois que j'ai trouvé l'astuce pour lancer boinc_gui comme utilisateur normal et effectuer des ajouts de projets, etc ...

1- Il faut ajouter notre compte utilisateur normal dans le groupe boinc via gpasswd -a utilisateur boinc .

2- Il faut se mettre sur le compte superutilisateur root afin de copier le fichier /var/lib/boinc/gui_rpc_auth.cfg dans le répertoire personnel de notre compte utilisateur normal /home/compte_utilisateur_normal/ .

3- changer les permissions du fichier précédemment cité (gui_rpc_auth.cfg) de root:root en utilisateur:utilisateur ou utilisateur:users via la commande chown utilisateur:utilisateur ou chown utilisateur:users .

4- Se remettre sur son compte utilisateur normal et vérifier que nous sommes bien dans notre répertoire personnel afin de lancer la commande boinc_gui .

Voilà et ça marche chez moi en tout cas.   :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Merci ça marche bien !

Une dernière chose : est-il possible de suspendre ou reprendre une tâche via la ligne de commande ? J'ai essayé avec boinc_cmd, mais rien dans les options ne semble le faire. Doit-on obligatoirement passer par le manager ?

Fab.

----------

## elgrande71

Tu peux trouver quelques réponses à cette adresse : http://www.boincfrance.org/?q=node/56 .  :Wink: 

Une autre adresse si tu sais lire l'anglais : http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/BoincCmd .

Bonne chance.   :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Aucun souci avec l'anglais, donc merci pour la 2ème adresse car le "--help" est très succint...

J'ai placé le fichier gui_rpc_auth.cfg dans $HOME/.boinc et créé un petit script tout simple avec intégration dans mon FVWM, et tout marche au poil ! Une simple entrée de menu pour piloter le bouzin !!

boinc.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

cd "$HOME/.boinc"

case $1 in

    gui)

        boinc_gui;;

    rep)

        boinc_cmd --project http://abcathome.com/ resume;;

    sus)

        boinc_cmd --project http://abcathome.com/ suspend;;

esac
```

Pour l'instant, je n'ai qu'un projet, mais j'ai vu sur l'aide qu'il est possible de faire de même pour plusieurs projets... Et comme mon ordi tourne 24h/24, autant que mon processeur serve à quelque chose !

Merci encore pour tout.

Fab.

----------

## elgrande71

Sans indiscrétion, tu tournes sur quel projet ?

Excuse pour ma question. Je me suis aperçu que tu faisais tes calculs sur le projet ABC.

Bon Calcul.   :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Un petit Up.   :Wink: 

Bonne Fêtes de fin d'année à tous.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## elgrande71

Un petit Up.

Bonne Année 2008 à tous.   :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

A une époque, j'ai beaucoup fait tourner seti@home. Puis le disque dur sur lequel je le faisais tourner a lâché, et ce je pense, en partie à cause des très nombreux accès disques de seti pendant de très longues périodes.

Maintenant, je suis plus très chaud pour faire tourner boinc sur mon disque dur, mais j'ai pensé à le faire tourner sur le disque dur (accessible par ftp) de ma freebox HD en utilisant fuse et curlftpfs (pour monter un serveur ftp). C'est envisageable où les accès disques lents seront trop pénalisants ?

Ma freebox est connectée à mon pc par rj45 en 100Mb/s.

----------

## elgrande71

Les délais d'écriture sur les disques durs peuvent être réglé, dans le boinc manager (il faut aller dans Avancés puis Préférences et enfin dans l'onglet Utilisation du disque dur et de la mémoire). La valeur par défaut est une écriture toutes les 60 secondes mais elle peut très bien être changé pour 120 s, ou autre.   :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

 *elgrande71 wrote:*   

> Les délais d'écriture sur les disques durs peuvent être réglé, dans le boinc manager (il faut aller dans Avancés puis Préférences et enfin dans l'onglet Utilisation du disque dur et de la mémoire). La valeur par défaut est une écriture toutes les 60 secondes mais elle peut très bien être changé pour 120 s, ou autre.  

 

Ok, dès que j'ai le temps, je fais ça alors  :Smile: 

----------

## elgrande71

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *elgrande71 wrote:*   Les délais d'écriture sur les disques durs peuvent être réglé, dans le boinc manager (il faut aller dans Avancés puis Préférences et enfin dans l'onglet Utilisation du disque dur et de la mémoire). La valeur par défaut est une écriture toutes les 60 secondes mais elle peut très bien être changé pour 120 s, ou autre.   
> 
> Ok, dès que j'ai le temps, je fais ça alors 

 

N'hésite pas aussi à aller sur le forum boinc de l'af de notre miniteam Linux http://forum.boinc.fr/boinc/Les-mini-teams/linux-topic-sujet_5_1.htm (si le problème touche boinc sous Linux et pas Gentoo en particulier) afin que nous t'aidions si jamais tu vois que je ne répond pas à tes demandes.

J'espère pouvoir te compter parmi nos futurs membres.

Bonne journée.   :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Up   :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Up   :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Up   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Si c'est pas du post-count ça...   :Razz: 

----------

## Bapt

Les up c'est pas trop le tasse de thé de la maison d'habitude...

----------

## geekounet

Oui, n'abuse pas des up elgrande71, si personne d'autre n'est intéressé, bah laisse le topic gentimment retomber au fond. Si tout le monde faisait ça avec chacun de ses topics, on ne s'en sortirai pas  :Wink: 

Et d'habitude pour ça, on demande surtout une mise en post-it. Mais bon maintenant, avec la période pendant laquelle t'as remis ce topic en haut, je pense que ça ne serai plus trop nécessaire  :Wink: 

----------

## elgrande71

Bien noté.

Merci.

----------

## elgrande71

Pour tous ceux qui seraient intéressés par les projets Boinc sous Linux, il y a un nouveau site qui vient d'ouvrir à l'adresse suivante : http://linux.boinc-af.org/ .   :Wink: 

Vous y serez acceuillis les bras ouverts.

N'hésitez pas aussi à donner votre avis sur le forum nouvellement mis en place.

Merci.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VikingB

Une autre référence pour se familiariser :

http://www.techno-science.net/?onglet=articles&article=33

----------

## elgrande71

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Une autre référence pour se familiariser :
> 
> http://www.techno-science.net/?onglet=articles&article=33

 

Merci pour ce lien que je ne connaissais pas.   :Wink: 

----------

## dudumomo

Big déterrage, mais c'est un topic sympa !

Surtout maintenant, avec les quelques projets qui prennent en compte certains de nos GPU !

Il y a maintenant plusieurs projets qui supportent le calcul avec nos cartes graphiques.

Nvidia 8xxx et supérieur, et ATI 36xx est supérieur.

Bon crunch à tous ! Et vive la science !Last edited by dudumomo on Tue Feb 02, 2010 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elgrande71

Les liens de la première page ont été mis à jour suite au changement de plateforme logiciel de l'Alliance Francophone.

Bon crunch à tous.

----------

## elgrande71

Notre MT (Mini Team) a changé de nom pour devenir la MT Libristes et ceci est en relation avec les multiples contacts que nous avons noués aux Rencontres Mondiales du Logiciel Libre qui se sont déroulés cette année à Bordeaux.

C'est une évolution normale de cette MT par rapport à la diversité des membres qui la compose.

----------

## elgrande71

Comme tous les ans l'Alliance Francophone organise un challenge sur la plateforme BOINC afin de regrouper et rassembler tous les francophones sur un projet unique.

BOINC, pour Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing est une plateforme libre de calcul distribué en grille ne cessant de croître et de devenir populaire.

Celle-ci permet à de nombreux scientifiques d’avoir accès à une puissance de calcul importante et cela gracieusement. 

La puissance de cette grille est alimentée par des millions d’ordinateurs de part le monde appartenant à des particuliers, entreprises ou autres désirant partager leurs ressources inutilisées pour aider à faire avancer la science dans différents types de recherche (Recherche contre différentes maladies (Cancers, sida et bien d’autres), prédiction climatique à long terme, recherche d’une existence extra-terrestre, surveillance des tremblements de terre, amélioration des rendements des panneaux solaires, etc…).

Il est inutile de rappeler l’importance des centres de calculs pour la recherche et notamment leur prix… BOINC permet ainsi de réduire drastiquement le coût des recherches tout en impliquant les utilisateurs dans celles-ci si voulu. BOINC, selon bien des revues scientifiques, semble être une des solutions les plus prometteuses aux besoins de calcul des scientifiques toujours grandissants.

De grandes universités (comme celle de Berkeley) et de nombreux scientifiques supportent cette plateforme libre. Même notre CERN utilise cette plateforme pour leurs calculs et simulations du LHC.

Cette fois ci, les membres de l’Alliance Francophone (la plus grande équipe francophone) ont décidé de porter leur attention sur le projet Constellation@home (recherche dans diverses sciences connexes de l'aérospatiale et du génie)

La Mini Team des Libristes, regroupant au sein de l'Alliance Francophone un nombre important d'utilisateurs amoureux du libre, vous invite vivement à rejoindre les rangs de ce regroupement.

Le libre est avant tout une culture du partage, c'est pourquoi il nous semble important de partager également les cycles CPU inutilisés de nos ordinateurs.

Comment nous rejoindre ?

Il existe une multitude de projets scientifiques c’est pourquoi nous vous conseillons de regarder la liste sur le site de l’Alliance Francophone.

Pour nous rejoindre sur ce projet en question (Constellation@home ) et partager nos efforts, voici ce que vous devez faire :

1)	Installer BOINC(Souvent disponible dans les dépôts de votre distribution GNU/Linux)

2)	Rejoindre le projet constellation une fois l’installation terminée. (URL pour s’attacher : http://aerospaceresearch.net/constellation/)

3)	Une fois votre compte crée, choisissez votre nom d’utilisateur. Pour marquer votre amour du libre et ainsi votre appartenance au groupe des Libristes, votre pseudo devra être de la forme suivante : "[AF>Libristes] Mon pseudo" pour marquer votre nom d’utilisateur.

4)	Puis n’oubliez pas de rejoindre l’équipe de l’Alliance Francophone.

Merci de votre participation.

----------

## dudumomo

Evidemment, je suis de la partie !

Bon RAID a tous !

----------

## dudumomo

Félicitations à tous !!

Nous venons d’atteindre aujourd’hui nos objectifs sur ce RAID ! Bien avant la fin officielle de celui-ci.

Et cela grâce aux grands nombres de participants ainsi qu’à une bonne ambiance !

Vous êtes évidemment encouragé à continuer sur ce projet jusqu'à la fin du RAID mais libre de choisir n’importe quel autre projet qui vous plait.

Je rappelle qu’une liste des projets scientifiques sous BOINC est disponible ici.

En espérant que vous continuerez cette belle aventure qu’est le calcul distribué, je vous souhaite une excellente journée.

----------

